# My list of scorpions found in San Diego County, California/ All comments welcome



## Accipiter7 (Sep 1, 2013)

My list of scorpions found in San Diego County, California/ All comments welcome
I'm working on a list of scorpions found in San Diego County, California. So far this is what I came up with. Any one have any thing to add? All comments welcome. I'm new at this.

============  FAMILY  ==============
FAMILY Iuridae (Thorell 1876)
______________________________________________
============  GENUS  ==============
Genus Anuroctonus (Pocock 1893) 

-----------------Species--------------------
Anuroctonus pococki pococki (Soleglad & Fet  2004)

(Anuroctonus contains only one species)
(Size of Adults to about 65 mm)

……………  Junior Synonyms   …………
Junior Synonyms for Anuroctonus pococki pococki (Soleglad & Fet) are ….
Centrurus phaiodactylus
Uroctonus phaiodactylus 
Anuroctonus phaeodactylus 
Onocentrus phaeodactylus 
Uroctonus phaiodactylus 
Anuroctonus phaiodactylus 

============  GENUS  ==============
Genus Hadrurus (Thorell 1876 )

-----------------Species--------------------
Hadrurus arizonensis arizonensis (Ewing 1928)
Hadrurus arizonensis pallidus (Williams 1970)
Hadrurus obscurus (Williams 1970)
===========================================
===========================================

============  FAMILY  ==============
FAMILY Vaejovidae (Thorell 1876)
______________________________________________
============  GENUS  ==============
Genus Paruroctonus (Werner 1934) 

-----------------Species--------------------

Paruroctonus borregoensis borregoensis (Williams 1972)
((sandy and desert habitats.))
Paruroctonus luteolus (Gertsch & Soleglad 1966)
Paruroctonus silvestrii (Borelli, 1909)
((almost every habitat from coastal dunes to high-elevation conifer forests.))

……………  Have Not Confirmed   …………
Not sure if the following species have been reported in San Diego County, California.….
Paruroctonus bantai bantai (Gertsch and Soleglad 1966)
Paruroctonus bantai saratoga (Haradon 1984)
Paruroctonus becki (Gertsch and Allred 1965)
Paruroctonus boreas (Girard 1854)


============  GENUS  ==============
Genus Pseudouroctonus (Stahnke 1974)
-----------------Species--------------------
Pseudouroctonus andreas (Gertsch & Soleglad 1972)
((Adults to 22 mm long))
Pseudouroctonus bogerti (Gertsch & Soleglad 1972) 
Pseudouroctonus minimus castaneus (Gertsch & Soleglad 1972) 
((Adults to 30 mm long. Have been found in Santee and Vista ))
Pseudouroctonus williamsi (Gertsch & Soleglad 1972)
((Average size about 45 mm. with largest female 54 mm. long. Have been found in Escondido, San Diego))

============  GENUS  ==============
Genus Serradigitus (Stahne 1974)
-----------------Species--------------------
Serradigitus deserticola (Williams 1970)
Serradigitus gertschi gertschi (Williams 1968)
(( San Ysidro, San Diego))
Serradigitus gramenestris (Williams 1970)
((Notes: Williams (1976) considered S. subtilimanus a junior synonym of S. harbisoni; Sissom and Stockwell (1991) continued to recognize them as valid.*))
Serradigitus joshuaensis (Soleglad 1972) 


============  GENUS  ==============
Genus Smeringurus Haradon (1983)
((The genus Smeringurus was a subgenus of Paruroctonus described by Richard Haradon in 1983. It was later raised to a genus by Scott Stockwell in 1992. The species are large (in excess of 80 mm) and only one species is a sand dweller ))
-----------------Species--------------------
Smeringurus aridus (Soleglad, 1972 ((Anza-Borrego Desert State Park))
-----------------------Species--------------------
Smeringurus mesaensis (Stahnke 1957)
(( sand dunes /but apparently not restricted to dune habitats (Bigelow). Note: This species is unfortunately exploited for use in glass paperweights, belt buckles, magnets, bola ties, etc.))
-----------------------Species--------------------
Smeringerus vachoni immanis (Soleglad 1972)


===========  GENUS  ==============
Genus Vaejovis Koch (1836)
-----------------Species--------------------
Vaejovis confusus (Stahnke, 1940)
((Sonoran Desert, sands to rocky areas / Note: Vaejovis confusus may actually turn out to be a tightly-knit species complex of three or more species (Bigelow, pers. comm., 1994) / according to http://www.inaturalist.org/taxa/119126-Vaejovis-confusus is all so called
yellow ground scorpion (Vaejovis confusus))

-----------------Species--------------------
Vaejovis punctatus (Gertsch, 1958)
               Vaejovis punctatus punctatus 
               Vaejovis punctatus spadix
               Vaejovis punctatus variegatus
((Chaparral and coastal mountains / Jacumba ))

……………  Junior Synonyms   …………
Junior Synonyms for Vaejovis punctatus (Gertsch, 1958) are …
Vaejovis schwenkmeyeri William
Vaejovis terradomus Williams


-----------------Species--------------------
Vaejovis waeringi (Williams, 1970)
((Vaejovis waeringi (Williams, 1970) and Vaejovis spinigerus (Wood, 1863) along with the above several species look superficially likeVaejovis confusus but in most cases you need a microscope fitted with a micrometer to make sure your identification is correct. Usually, measurement ratios involving finger length and other lengths are the key))
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Accipiter7 / 30 Aug 2013


----------



## ShredderEmp (Sep 1, 2013)

I thought there was more than one species in Anuronoctus. Unless it was changed recently and I did not know. HWere did you read that?


----------



## BigDaddyBruce (Sep 1, 2013)

Are you including others not particularly related such as the vineagroon? It's not an actual scorpion, but I think they're also found around the California region.


----------



## 2nscorpx (Sep 1, 2013)

Good work. Could you perhaps include some publications, especially about Anuroctonus, because I too was curious about that...do you work with the scorpion fauna of California?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Accipiter7 (Sep 2, 2013)

Thank you for your comments. That's what I was hopping for. I got the information about Anuroctonus phaiodactylus (Wood, 1863) from the Walter Reed Biosystematics Unit (WRBU) . I'm told the WRBU is a unique national resource. Its mission is to conduct systematics research on medically important arthropods and others. 

See
http://www.wrbu.org/scorpions/SC_du_jour/a_phaiodactylus.html

This is what they say …

"Systematics:

     This scorpion is in the family Iuridae. Anuroctonus contains only one species. However, I think we may actually be dealing with a complex of morphologically indistinguishable species across the range of the genus."

     The WRBU all so provides some fun facts and a distribution map. It sounds like Anuroctonus phaiodactylus are fascinating scorpions. I'de like to have one But I know of some one who is trying to breed them. If I find any I will want to support the breeding project.

My Project Study:
     Getting involved with scorpions was accidental. (Long story for another time.) I became so fascinated by them because there are so many "Wow-Gee wiz! Never knew that !" moments when I study scorpions. I’m self taught. I do my own pseudo research and read what I can. My motivation for doing my project comes out of my fascination of these amazing animals and my personal quest for knowledge about them. I want to go about this in a serious way. Right now I just want to learn keys to the ones in my area ( San Diego & Imperial Counties). I'm starting with the keys to the Family Iuridae (Thorell 1876),  Family Vaejovidae (Thorell 1876) and the genus then the species as I come across them. That's why I put together that list. I didn't include publications here because this is my "short working list", and I was afraid it was too long as it is. I don't know where this study will lead. For years I made my living as a commercial artist / illustrator. May be down the road I can contribute in some small way to the scorpion world. If not that's ok too because I love it when people share the same fascination with these creatures as I do.


----------



## Troyboy9219 (Sep 4, 2013)

Damn. Wish I could move to California and go outside and catch scorpions instead of order them online. Haha. Very nice and professional list.


----------

